# Test and Tune at the Gate Sunday the 15th



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,
If any of you guys want to play around on the road coarse, the Gate will be having a test and tune day August the 15th.

I believe Micro and myself will be there to run a few times  I don't know the fee yet, when I do I'll pass it along.

The Gate will also be running a points series and have practice nights if anyone would be interested in road racing this fall. I plan on running my 1/12 there and will have my BRP too 

If anyone is interested in running Sundays let me know. We also have the option of running other days or nights if we want to. 

If you guys want a different day let me know.

I'm also looking at some "stadium" style racing for mini-t's, 18t's, mini revos, etc..

-Wayne


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Test and tune fee is $15 this year


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >> I will be setting up the BRP winter series schedule by end of Aug. I plan on putting like 4 road races in at the gate. Hoping Sat the same time as We run Freddies right on the big road course for the 1/12, 1/10th cars.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> I will be setting up the BRP winter series schedule by end of Aug. I plan on putting like 4 road races in at the gate. Hoping Sat the same time as We run Freddies right on the big road course for the 1/12, 1/10th cars.


Sounds reeeeeeeeeeeeal tempting. :thumbsup: Maybe we could get some Toledo racers to come out too!! I'll pass the word.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

do u guys know where the pictures are to the gate race ur


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> do u guys know where the pictures are to the gate race ur


They were posted on the mini pocono thread


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*layout*

Take a look at the fun


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

From what I hear we will be running this layout bass ackwards because the champs will also be running backwards


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> From what I hear we will be running this layout bass ackwards because the champs will also be running backwards


YEP! We should be used to going that way with all the oval we've been running


----------

